# WBRE-DT & WYOU-DT (Wilkes Barre/Scranton, PA)



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

As of tonight, WYOU-DT (13/22-1) and WBRE-DT (11/28-1) are now at 100% power and broadcasting 1080i!


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I'm down the road from you in Tannersville. I can receive a noisy signal on channel 28. It's analog. What channel do I tune for WBRE-DT?

--- CHAS


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

WBRE-DT is channel 11, WYOU-DT is channel 13. Many people are actually having problems recieving them since many of them have a UHF only antenna. You need to get a Combo VHF/UHF Antenna to recieve the digital signals for these channels.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I do not have an outdoor VHF antenna here but I can get a viewable picture here on channel 11 using a simple indoor dipole. It's WPIX analog from New York City. There is no hint of another station on Channel 11 here. Do you get interference from WPIX?

--- CHAS


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

You need an ATSC Set Top Box or a set with a built in digital decoder to recieve it. WBRE-DT's signal is strong enough to override any interference that WPIX's analog signal would cause. You probably need to adjust your VHF antenna since WYOU's and WBRE's signals are in an opposite direction from the NYC Stations.


----------

